# COOL VERSION OF THE "FAN DRIVEN CAR"



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I found this on Youtube. At about one and a half minutes into the film; Proof read by Greg. Edited by Dan. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Odkg_FcJG4&feature=feedu


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

cool! 

comes on at 1:28 ... 

Greg


----------

